# John Fogerty - Calgary



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Just posted this one up in the calendar.

July 28th.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

*Darn...*

Same weekend as folk fest.


----------



## elindso (Aug 29, 2006)

I've got tickets for Montreal

July 17th


----------

